# Capt Josh w/ Lim-it Out Charters



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

My wife and I booked a trip with Capt Josh this past Monday. Let’s start off by saying that he was ready and waiting for us to arrive at the dock. Once there we ran to a starting spot to get the casting and lure scoop. We then ran to a few other spots,






then we found the fish! He put us on many Speckled Trout and Reds! He also made sure my wife was getting hers too, helping her work the lures and jigs that she wasn’t used to the action or technique. He shared a ton of knowledge both basic and more in depth when we had questions. Did I mention he put us in the Fish!!! Overall we ended up with probably 20-30 total hook ups(a few missed ones too) and kept 4 specks w/ the biggest being right around 20” and one nice red that was 18 1/2”. We would definitely recomend Capt Josh to anyone, especially if you like some high energy run and gun fishing. Great job Capt, Thanks for the great trip, what a way to end our anniversary vacation.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Uhhhhhhh fireball on board... Things got crazy I assume!!! hahaha glad ya'll had a good time!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard nothing but good things and stellar reviews about Lim-It-Out. Great post and keep up the good work Josh


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

As always, Capt, U DA MAN!!!


----------

